# Afro Goat!!



## goattee22

Ever seen a goat with an afro?? 

honestly i think its so ugly that its cute! Im really hoping it will eventually grow out though, if i can keep from shaving it off! they are actual curls!!! im not sure if it will grow out, i tried to brush it and it made it worse :GAAH:

if it looks like a 'fro and feels like a 'fro....its a 'fro!


----------



## peggy

Awwwww. That is too cute for words. I love it.


----------



## milk and honey

Madame du Pompadore!!! I love it! I think that makes her (him?) a very Valuable Goat!!... that certain something.. that little extra....


----------



## liz

That is so cute  

If this is a buck...it will disappear once he starts that nasty bucky behavior!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines

My bucklings grow hair like that, too...lol! One lady who bought one named him Elvis.


----------



## DavyHollow

That sooo cute! haha. The Alpine buck we used last fall had hair that reminded me of Elvis. I think it WAS Elvis lol


----------



## luvmyherd

That is one of the funniest things I have ever seen!!! What a cutie.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cool looking..... :thumb:


----------



## goattee22

Hahahahaha! Yes its a buck. He has those "britches" to go along with the fro too...he such a goofy boy.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I love it!!! I think it just adds to his character!!


----------



## sblueram6

my william p still has his hair do...... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Cute! What breed of goat?


----------



## lissablack

I think it is darling!

Jan


----------



## Farmgirl675

OMG that's cute! Looks like a little old man wearing a really bad rug!! I love it!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

That is so cool! Lol! Love it!!!


----------



## Goat Song

:ROFL: Sorry, I have never seen a goat with such a hairdo before! That is hilarious!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HAHAHAH!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: That is just darling! I wish our bucks had hair like that! :laugh:


----------



## goattee22

Haha thanks guys! And Logan he's a lamancha, a goofy looking one... no ears, an afro, and britches haha


----------



## JackMilliken

Lol, That goat is really neat looking


----------

